# Medicare reimbursement



## hardtail58 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pessary cost our practice $30-$60 each. Medicare only reimburses us $15.97, how do we recoup our cost?


----------



## efrohna (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you also reporting the "fitting and insertion of pessary or other intravaginal support device" CPT code 57160?


----------



## hardtail58 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, we charge for the insertion 57160, A4562 and E/M-25 as necessary. Depending on the type of visit.


----------

